# 2014 Synapse Carbon 3 Wheels? MAVIC AKSIUM S WTS



## romad (Jan 13, 2009)

I am considering getting this bike but really think these wheels don't do the bike justice. The 2011 Synapse came with DT Swiss R 1700. I think these wheels are much better. Why would Cannondale put these wheels on this bike? I believe they are 20 spoke front and rear. I have read they are not too good with heavy riders. I weigh around 200 lbs so its a concern for me.

Anyone have any input on what would be better wheels that would hold up on rough roads being at my weight?


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Those wheels are typical OEM wheels. Solid, durable, heavy and unless your doing a lot of climbing, should be fine for a long time, thousands of miles.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Wheels are the #1 place where they cheap out.

The Aksium S MSRP is $330....

the Hi-Mod 2 gets the Kyrsium Elite (which will easily hold up)... for a $6000 bike, it gets a $800 wheelset... but RBR loathes them for a number of reasons.

you can always go custom wheelset


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

You can certainly upgrade the wheels, but I would suggest riding the bike and the stock wheels first. The Oval 330 wheels on my Fuji are under $200 a set, but after 3000+ miles, they have proven to be stiff, straight and durable and even come with DT Swiss hubs and spokes. A great value in my opinion


----------



## romad (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for your responses. It just seems odd that they would use much better wheels on the 2011 Synapse at around $600 vs the 2014 with around $300 dollar wheels?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

romad said:


> Thanks for your responses. It just seems odd that they would use much better wheels on the 2011 Synapse at around $600 vs the 2014 with around $300 dollar wheels?


Are the 2011 and 2014 Synapse editions you're looking at comparable? It's not that unusual that we keep getting less and less for around the same price (or more) with each new year's line-up. That's kind of how it all works.


----------



## romad (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, they are both the Synapse Carbon 3. So it does appear we are getting less. Although they did make some improvements to the frame and you get the newest Ultegra.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

my buddie's CAAD-something with Ultegra from 2012 has the Mavic Aksium also


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

romad said:


> Yes, they are both the Synapse Carbon 3. So it does appear we are getting less. Although they did make some improvements to the frame and you get the newest Ultegra.


I was considering the new Synapse HM for my next bike but I couldn't get over those goofy LEDs on top of the head-tube. As someone had recently told me, "every solution has a problem looking for it". If I'm being serious, the LEDs aren't really the reason I didn't pick the Synapse but it's one of those things that makes you go: "WTF?! Fer realz?! WTF?!".


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't mind it. I have a blinky LED on my bars


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

tednugent said:


> I don't mind it. I have a blinky LED on my bars


Nothing wrong with add-on blinkies but when someone on Cannondale's R&D team decides to integrate them into the bike design, it screams things like:

"Trying too hard!" 
or
"We don't know how to improve the frame in a useful way so we'll just put stupid LED lights on it"


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

You can take off the LED's, they are just on the headset spacer cap. Go buy a synapse HM and ill send you a 30mm Carbon Headset Cap to replace it. I have a fist full of them from EVO's. 

You can also add those LED's to any bike with an integrated HS and the same style HS cdale uses, as long as you can run at least 30mm of spacers.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

ph0enix said:


> Nothing wrong with add-on blinkies but when someone on Cannondale's R&D team decides to integrate them into the bike design, it screams things like:
> 
> "Trying too hard!"
> or
> "We don't know how to improve the frame in a useful way so we'll just put stupid LED lights on it"


You're serious? Just don't use it, it's not required, it's only a spacer, not 'integrated' into the bike design. It's like complaining about reflectors in the wheels... 

I like the idea of it, but not on a serious road bike, I did put one on my commuter (where it does make more sense, harder to steal than add-on lights and I can't forget it at home or what not).


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Technically in any jurisdictions, they are required


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> You're serious? Just don't use it, it's not required, it's only a spacer, not 'integrated' into the bike design. It's like complaining about reflectors in the wheels...
> 
> I like the idea of it, but not on a serious road bike, I did put one on my commuter (where it does make more sense, harder to steal than add-on lights and I can't forget it at home or what not).


I wasn't really complaining. It's just something that jumped out at me when I test-rode the new Synapse. I realize that the LEDs can be removed.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

I rode on Mavic Aksiums for about a year. I only had one bike at the time. So those wheels did everything from long club rides up Bear Mountain, commuting in the rain/winter slop, multiple charity century rides, etc. I'm 200 lbs. and was riding an aluminum 2009 Fuji Newest 1.0. I always carry tools and a frame pump. Tires were the cheapest available in REI, 700 X 25 Serfas Secas. Never had any problems with my wheels, they never went out of true. So give the Mavics a try, anyhow a brand new bike will have a one year warranty on all components - including wheels.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RByK0ya7vXM&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA







romad said:


> I am considering getting this bike but really think these wheels don't do the bike justice. The 2011 Synapse came with DT Swiss R 1700. I think these wheels are much better. Why would Cannondale put these wheels on this bike? I believe they are 20 spoke front and rear. I have read they are not too good with heavy riders. I weigh around 200 lbs so its a concern for me.
> 
> Anyone have any input on what would be better wheels that would hold up on rough roads being at my weight?


----------

